# Niterider Mako 5.0



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

I just got this light for $30 at performance. Its at least 3-5x better than the $20 cateye i had before. And like twice as good as the best flashlight i have. 

What i will be doing with it is riding at night, on nearby trails just as much as road. 

Likely everyone will call me crazy to ride on trails with anything less than an $80 light, but hell, ive done it 30+ times with my piece of crap cateye one!

My point, besides proving how daring i am, is that if funds force you to get something cheap, get a low end model from a normaly high quality brand. Itll be way better than brands that focus on making cheap lights. The products have the knowledge of the superlights in them, the just put in lower end components.


Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

How is the Mako holding up? I'm looking at a 3.0 on ebay for the same reasons.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

Its still great. I would reccomend the 2 watt (highest end of the product line) because even it you can get for less than $40


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry, but that's just goes to show their marketing dollar at work on you. If you care to look past the brand, there's a slew of great lights for lesser known makes that will make your offroad riding more enjoyable.

Please have a look at this. It's marginally more than what you paid. My buddies have purchased 3 of these identical units. Cree XM-L (this) versus Cree 0.5watt (Mako). 
T6 Water Resistant XML-T6 3-Mode 930-Lumen White LED Bike Light with Battery Pack Set - Worldwide Free Shipping - DX


----------

